
What do black people like me have to lose if Trump wins? Everything - dwaxe
http://www.vox.com/2016/8/30/12690332/donald-trump-black-voters
======
red_blobs
"It is a future in which my loved ones and all of those who reared and
mentored me will be recognized as first-class citizens deserving of the very
best America has to offer, not as restive black and brown folk pathologically
inclined to violence who should be pacified with low-paying jobs or beaten
into docility by more "law and order" policing."

Why do they have low-paying jobs?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African-
American_family_struct...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African-
American_family_structure)

68% of African-American babies were born to un-wed mothers. This alone makes
it extremely difficult to actually get an education and make a living beyond
minimum wage.

"recognized as first-class citizens deserving of the very best America has to
offer"

Is this a joke? We have an African-American president. You can't get much more
'first-class' than that.

"beaten into docility by more "law and order" policing."

Yes, I would like more law and order and less violence. I don't want to raise
my children in a society where they have to worry about getting beat up or
robbed because our political correctness wouldn't allow us to arrest
criminals.

"Gone would be any chance of sending my and my wife’s children to fully
integrated and well-funded public schools without being forced into complicity
with the structure of grossly unequal educational opportunities that wears the
mask of "school choice.""

At some point, you need to stop blaming the system and start blaming personal
choice. I read an article on CNN the other day that explained why the police
stop African Americans more often than other races. They make up the majority
of people that drive on suspended licenses and/or with unpaid tickets. The
police will automatically stop you for this, regardless of the color of your
skin.

What we really need to do is find out why this happens. But the truth often
times doesn't fit the narrative.

What's sad about this article is that it doesn't account for personal choices
and personal responsibility in the black community. There will always be
racist people, but to say that the US has anything close to having systemic
racism is ridiculous.

This article will only continue the ongoing racial divide in this
country...but what more can I expect from VOX??

Want to see systemic racism? Live in Malaysia for a few years.

